# Wood ID?



## Bob Palmer (Feb 9, 2015)

Was in the cherry stack at the local hardwood store...once turned, I'm not sure. More brown and odd grain. Next bin over was mahogany. Any idea?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 9, 2015)

It almost looks more like jatoba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 9, 2015)

I think you are right! I'm used to Pennsylvania black cherry! This is different! I like it although it's tough! Very hard!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2015)

Hunch it might be mahogany. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks a lot like all the mahogany I have on the shelf in my shop....


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 10, 2015)

Turned...it looks like some sapele ive done


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe I'll just go with mystery wood :) I'm thinking mahogany.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

Between mahogany and jatoba I'd have to go with mahogany, but it could be neither.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 12, 2015)

Really hard to tell, it has characteristics of both, but the grain is awful tight .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2015)

Pappy, be very careful, that looks like poisonus ohmygoshus. Exposure to this wood may cause skin irritation diarrhea and the falling off of an important appendage (yes, THAT appendage).

Put on six pairs of latex gloves, a respirator and a hazmat suit. Wrap the wood in paper, 6 mil pastic and aluminum foil. Next, place it in a well sealed box and ship it to me immediately for testing. I should be able to get a report to you in a few months. No need to thank me, I'm glad to help.

BTW, it looks like jatoba to me.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2015)

I almost forgot, please enclose a check or MO for $500 to help defray testing costs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

